
Ask an Engineer - milesf
https://engineering.mit.edu/engage/ask-an-engineer/
======
milesf
With so much bad information out there, I wonder how reliable the answers are
from MIT whose reputation seems a lot more credible than Quora or Stack
Exchange.

